# i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°



## billionaire (31. Juli 2016)

*i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Moin,

wie dem Titel zu entnehmen habe ich ungewöhnliche Temperaturen.

Vorweg bitte ich alle, die sich auf der Suche nach Provokation hier her verirrt haben wieder wegzugehen. Ja ich habe eine h100i GTX. Wer hier her kommt und rechthaberisch hier rum postet, warum der TE denn so dumm war sich eine solche zuzulegen bzw. meint jeder müsse es besser wissen, ist anders wo besser bedient. Konstruktivität ist das Ziel.

System:
Gekauft: Mai 2015
i7 4790k
h100i GTX mit Standard-Lüftern (Lüfter: 2200RPM, Pumpe: 3120RPM)
MSI Z97 Gaming 7
Gekauft: Juli 2015
32 GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Gekauft: September 2014 und Juni 2015
2x GTX 770 4GB
Gekauft: Wenn Geld übrig war 
2 SSDs
5 HDDs
RM1000

Seit einiger Zeit werden die Lüfter immer lauter und die Temperaturen höher. 

Ich habe den PC gestern komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt. Radiator vom Staub befreit, neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen (Cooler Master High Performance Thermal Paste). 
Nach dem Zusammenbau bleiben die Probleme. 

Temps:
Idle: ~45° CPU-Auslastung: ~20%
BF4: ~65° CPU-Auslastung: ~63%
Adobe Media Encoder: ~82° CPU-Auslastung: ~98%
Wie kann ich ein Temp log erstellen? Wäre wohl hilfreich.


----------



## MaW85 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Warum hat dein CPU im Idle 20% Auslastung?


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*



billionaire schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie dem Titel zu entnehmen habe ich ungewöhnliche Temperaturen. .


 Geh schnell zum Arzt.




billionaire schrieb:


> Ja ich habe eine h100i GTX. .


 Kann doch jedem mal passieren.



billionaire schrieb:


> i7 4790k
> ...
> 2x GTX 770 4GB
> ...
> ...


Das sind Pi mal Daumen ca. 650W, wenn die Festplatten alle heizen.
*Wie sind die geschaltet: RAID oder solo?
*


billionaire schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit werden die Lüfter immer lauter und die Temperaturen höher.
> ....
> Nach dem Zusammenbau bleiben die Probleme. .


Die Wasserkühlung wird die Leistung nicht abführen können.
Die Lautstärke ist auch inakzeptabel: 43 dB.

*Wie hoch ist die Temperatur beim Leerlauf (0% Auslastung)?*



billionaire schrieb:


> Wie kann ich ein Temp log erstellen? Wäre wohl hilfreich.


Grafisch mit *Speedfan*:
SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer.
Wertemäßig mit* HWinfo*:
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools.

Das zeichnet eine csv-Datei aus die u.a. mit Excel lesbar ist.
Es gibt auch ein extra Leseprogramm dafür: 
LogViewer for HWINFO is available !.

Da sieht man den Verlauf graphisch ausgewertet.


----------



## sunshine1211 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

also mal eines Vorweg,die AIO werden einfach immer zu negativ bewertet,ich hab die H110 und meine Lüfter drehen  fest mit 700 rpm ob Sommer oder Winter meine CPU läuft auf 4,4 GHZ  bei 1,2 Volt und ich habe im Idle je nach Last zwischen 30 und 35 grad.
Unter last beim Zocken seltenst über 55 grad.
und die H100 sollte die Wärme ebenfalls  gut abführen Meine alte H100 läuft in einem AMD 8350 System und der wird auch vernünfig gekühlt bei rund 800-900 rpm,allerdings sind die Standardlüfter schrott die drehen hoch und haben keinen vernünftigen Statischen Druck,möglicherweise auch eine etwas schlechtere Wärmeleitpaste genommen.
Ich habe die Grizzly Kryonaut WLP, und zwei Noctua Flex AF 14 auf dem Radiator und die drücken die Kühle Luft durch den Radiator  und der 140er zieht die warme Luft gleich raus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*



sunshine1211 schrieb:


> also mal eines Vorweg,.


Was hat das jetzt mit der Problemlösung zu tun?
Der TO scheint aber auch kein Interesse daran zu haben.
Bis jetzt keine Reaktion auf die gestellten Fragen.


----------



## billionaire (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Platten solo.
~38° bei 0% Auslastung.

für die temp logs brauche ich ein wenig Zeit, will gleich drei machen.


----------



## sunshine1211 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

geht doch aus meinem Text hervor,Wlp prüfen andere(Wenn Standardlüfter drauf) Lüfter drauf mit hohem Statischen Druck zb die Noctua  NF-F12 PWM die haben einen Statischen Druck  2.61  mm H2O.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*



billionaire schrieb:


> ~38° bei 0% Auslastung..


Meine Luftkühlung ist besser:
35°C beim I5 6500.

Da stimmt irgend etwas nicht.
Mach mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinneren.


----------



## Ch4dwick (1. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Meine Luftkühlung ist besser:
> 35°C beim I5 6500.
> 
> Da stimmt irgend etwas nicht.
> Mach mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinneren.



Man kann den i5 6500 und den i7 4790k bezüglich der Temperaturentwicklungen nicht direkt vergleichen.
Skylake vs Haswell !
Aktuelles Beispiel: i5 4690k @ 90°C
Mein i7 6700K @ 4GHz 15 min Prime95 Stress und H110 AOI WaKü liegt bei 49°C (als Randnotiz).

@MaW85
Mich würde interessieren ob der CPU Deckel bei dir konkav / konvex gebogen ist und somit ein gleichmäßiger Wärmetransport problematisch sein könnte.
Des Weiteren prüfe bitte ob der Kühler / CPU nach 15 Minuten Last auch wirklich heiß sind oder ob dir diese Werte einfach nur angezeigt werden, denn defekte Dioden kann man aktuell noch nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Ralle@ (1. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Wir brauchen da noch Infos von dir.

Welches Gehäuse hat du? 
Wie sieht die Belüftung aus (bei 2 Grafikkarten nicht unerheblich) 
Wo hast den Radi der für die CPU Kühlung verantwortlich ist montiert
Wie sieht deine Raumtemperatur aus?
Wie viel vcore bekommt der 4790K ab?

All das kann die Temperaturen beeinflussen. Du kannst auch Pech gehabt und einen schlechten 4790K erwischt haben, der heizt.


----------



## v3nom (2. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Haswell CPU, auch liebevoll Heatwell genannt wird einfach super heiß unter OC. Ich würde an deiner Stelle es in Betracht ziehen die CPU köpfen zu lassen. Dafür gibt es in den meisten Foren genug Profis, die das für kleines Geld machen.
Temperaturen mit OC utner Prime können dann häufig um 20°C niedriger sein.


----------



## lunaticx (2. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Naja die Temps im Idle, Gaming sind ja noch vertretbar beim 4790k.

Allerdings frag ich mich warum der Adobe Media Encoder so abgeht ... benutzt das Teil zufällig irgendwelche neuen Befehlssätze ?

Ansonsten probiers mal mit ner Luftkühlung wenn vorhanden.
Wenns mit Luftkühlung nicht besser wird, kannst zumindest mal einen defekt an der AIO ausschließen.

Vcore vom Prozesser wäre noch nice to know (evtl per Bios auf einen bestimmten Wert festtackern)

Wenn alles nicht hilft -> Köpfen -> Flüssigmetall zwischen DIE und IHS -> Freuen !


----------



## billionaire (3. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Okay, also ich habe im BIOS alles auf Standard gesetzt, hat nicht geholfen. Luftkühler, nur unwesentlich besser (Shadow Rock LP).

Ich habe das Bios geupdatet und jetzt wird er unter Last nur 55° bei 4,5GHz. 

Technik :/ ich klick mich morgen mal durch das BIOS, vielleicht, habe ich da ja einen Fehler gemacht, beim vorherigen nutzen.


----------



## gen-X (4. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

55° C bei 4,5GHz finde ich jetzt erstmal OK. ich komme so auf ca. 75-80° C unter Last bei 4,2GHz bei meinem i7 4770K, allerdings luftgekühlt. Die Prozessoren sind ja recht ähnlich, auch von der Hitzeentwicklung her (mal abgesehen von den üblichen Abweichungen, die in der Fertigung passieren können).

Dann ist jetzt soweit alles wieder i. O.?


----------



## v3nom (4. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*



billionaire schrieb:


> Okay, also ich habe im BIOS alles auf Standard gesetzt, hat nicht geholfen. Luftkühler, nur unwesentlich besser (Shadow Rock LP).
> 
> Ich habe das Bios geupdatet und jetzt wird er unter Last nur 55° bei 4,5GHz.
> 
> Technik :/ ich klick mich morgen mal durch das BIOS, vielleicht, habe ich da ja einen Fehler gemacht, beim vorherigen nutzen.



Das hört sich ganz stark nach einem Unterschied bei der Spannung an. Hast du diese für die CPU auf Auto? Kann gut sein, dass das Board vorher einfach zuviel Spannung gegeben hat beim OC.


----------



## Nachty (9. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Wenn die Idle last nicht behoben wird bringt das ganze hier eh nichts, weil die 20% Last extra, bei Volllast  mit rechnet was natürlich unnötig ist. Hier sollten nur ca. 2% anliegen +- im Idle


----------



## razrone12 (29. August 2016)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Also hab dieselbe CPU und ein Gigabyte z97 ud5h.  Gigabyte Boards haben soweit ich weiß einen kleinen bug im BIOS der bis heute nicht behoben wurde. Bei Bios Updates oder resets knallt dir das Board zuviel Spannung +1.2vcore und lässt alle 4 Kerne auf 4,4 GHz laufen.. Ist also schon oc um 200mhz da der Turbo nur in Single threads 4,4 anlegen sollte.. Ist zumindest bei mir so. Xmp darfst du auch nicht einschalten da sonst deine Kerne wieder auf 4,4 gehen. 

Nutze zwar den phanteks tcph 14 luftkühler aber denke es liegt an deiner Spannung.


----------



## billionaire (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

So die Probleme sind wieder da. Ich werde also folgendes machen. (Ich muss mein System ohnehin in ein anderes Gehäuse umbauen)

1. BIOS resetten und neu flashen
2. h100i gtx runterhauen und einen Shadow Rock Slim drauf
2.1 Davor aber ein paar Bilder von dem CPU Deckel machen, konkav oder konvex?
3. Fotos vom Inneren des Gehäuses machen
4. Den ersten Testlauf mit minimal Bestückung vornehmen (Main SSD, 1x GTX 770)
5. Nochmal nach den genauen, empfohlenen BIOS Einstellungen suchen (Wo sollte ich da suchen)

Fällt euch noch etwas ein, was ich bei der Großaktion gleich mit erledigen/prüfen sollte?


----------



## iltisjim (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen ob du schon was erreicht hast. Habe haargenau die gleichen Probleme meiner ist aber schon vom BIOS aus auf 4.4 GHz getaktet werde den Takt mal runter setzen habe im idle auch 50 Grad und zb bei csgo 80-90 Grad der bringt die Wärme irgendwie nicht weg.  Ich habe noch einen " Cryorig R1 Universal" hier rum liegen werde den mal testen hoffe du hast Erfolg.


----------



## Chukku (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

wie genau definiert ihr "Idle"? Wenn ich oben zum Beispiel lese, dass da 20% CPU Last anliegen, dann ist das eben NICHT Idle, sondern es läuft noch irgendein Microsoft Prozess oder Virenscanner oder sonstwas im Hintergrund. Da wären 40-50° dann nicht weiter ungewöhnlich.

80-90° bei CS-GO wäre natürlich trotzdem zu viel.

Ihr habt doch hoffentlich nicht die Spannungsregelung im BIOS auf "Auto" gelassen und dann übertaktet? Dann wäre auf jeden Fall zu viel Spannung auf der CPU.

Ansonsten wären die üblichen Verdächtigen: falsche Anordnung des Radiators  und der Lüfter / unzureichende Gehäusebelüftung / falsch aufgebrachte Wärmeleitpaste (wobei die zumindest bei der ersten Installation ja ab Werk vor-Aufgetragen ist) / oder ganz blöd: vergessen, Schutzfolie vor der Installation abzuziehen? 

*edit: "blöd" bezog sich nicht auf euch, sondern im Sinne von "blöd/dumm gelaufen"


----------



## iltisjim (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Ich habe 5 -10% Auslastung 

Mein BIOS macht es halt automatisch war nie dran 
Multiplikator 44 Rest auf Auto 

Habe das Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO Z97

Hatte nie inetresse zu übertakten wollte aber vor 2 Tagen was nachschauen und da fielen mir halt die Temperaturen auf


----------



## Chukku (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Jo das ist halt die Sache..
Wenn man den Multiplikator manuell erhöht, die Spannung aber auf "Auto" lässt, dann jagt das BIOS die Spannung eigentlich bei jedem Board viel zu hoch.
Die Grundprogrammierung scheint da immer auf "Stabilität um jeden Preis" ausgelegt zu sein.

Besser wäre, die Funktion von "Auto" auf "Offset" zu setzen (falls diese Option bei dir vorhanden ist).
"Offset" lässt die Kernspannung je nach anliegender Last noch variieren, aber geht dann eben im OC Bereich über den Standard Wert rüber.
Dann muss man sich dummerweise rantasten, welches Spannungsoffset (normalerweise in mV) man für den gewünschten Takt zur Stabilisierung braucht. 
Ich hab z.B. +110mV, woraus 1.341V für 4.6GHz resultieren. Das ist schon ziemlich grenzwertig, aber garantiert weniger als das, was dein BIOS im Auto Modus auf deine CPU knallt.

Wenn "Offset" nicht verfügbar ist, müsste man die Spannung manuell einstellen. 
Das hat dann aber den Nachteil, dass diese IMMER anliegt, auch wenn kaum Last auf der CPU ist.

Bevor man sich an diese (einzig sinnvolle Art) des Übertaktens wagt, sollte man sich aber vorher schonmal informieren, wo man auf seinem Mainboard den "Clear CMOS" Knopf findet... den braucht man nämlich, sobald man einmal zu wenig Spannung eingestellt hat und das System nicht mehr bootet und man im Zweifel nicht mal mehr ins BIOS kommt 

Aber nochmal: "Auto" ist IMMER die falsche Wahl, sobald man am Multiplikator dreht.


----------



## Dagnarus (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Bei nem 4790K würde ich (grad wenn es "nur" um das minimal OC - alle kerne auf 4.4GHz - geht) eher mal mit einem "-" Offset anfangen. Meiner läuft auf 4.6GHz mit 1.22V. Nur mal als Beispiel. Das ist in meinem Fall nen Offset von -0.046V. Und ich hab nicht mal gross probiert wie weit ich runter könnte.


----------



## Chukku (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Jo klar, ich wollte jetzt auch nicht vorschlagen, mit +110mV anzufangen 

Fürs erste macht ein "+0" Offset wahrscheinlich am meisten Sinn.
Rantasten kann man dann immer noch.

Nur wie gesagt: keine Panik bekommen, wenn der PC nicht mehr bootet oder man im Windows einen Bluescreen bekommt.
Einfach nur rein ins BIOS und mit dem nächst höheren Offset weitermachen. (oder 100MHZ zurückgehen)
Falls man mit normalen Mitteln nichtmal mehr ins BIOS kommt, muss man dann halt den Clear CMOS Knopf drücken.. auch das tut dem PC nicht weiter weh.


----------



## iltisjim (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

So habe nun umgerüstet und siehe da 32 Grad.

Habe jetzt 4.4GHz und im BIOS wie gesagt auf Offset gestellt. 
1.216v steht bei cpu-z


Beim Stress Test nach 15 min eine max Temperatur von 73 Grad.


----------



## Azzteredon (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

Warum überhaupt übertakten? Mein 4790K läuft auf 3,5 Ghz bei 0,92V. Ich hab zwar keine Kompaktwakü, aber ich komm auf maximal 50 Grad mit nem 280er Radi.  
Macht den Turbo aus, nagelt die Spannung fest und gut ist. Den Takt von dem Teil brauchst du doch eh kaum. Die beiden 770er entsprechen ca. meiner 390X. Schraub mal auf gut Glück den takt runter, und mess dann mal deine FPS ingame. du wirst kaum nen Unterschied bemerken ob der i7 mit 4 oder 3,5 GHz läuft.


----------



## Chukku (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*

@ iltisjim: klingt ja gleich viel besser 



Azzteredon schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt übertakten? Mein 4790K läuft auf 3,5 Ghz bei 0,92V. Ich hab zwar keine Kompaktwakü, aber ich komm auf maximal 50 Grad mit nem 280er Radi.
> Macht den Turbo aus, nagelt die Spannung fest und gut ist. Den Takt von dem Teil brauchst du doch eh kaum. Die beiden 770er entsprechen ca. meiner 390X. Schraub mal auf gut Glück den takt runter, und mess dann mal deine FPS ingame. du wirst kaum nen Unterschied bemerken ob der i7 mit 4 oder 3,5 GHz läuft.



Das ist zwar prinzipiell nicht falsch, aber die Fragestellung lässt sich ja auch umdrehen:
"Warum denn unbedingt 50°? Schraub deinen Takt etwas hoch.. die niedrigen Temps brauchst du doch eh kaum. Wirst feststellen, dass dein Chip mit 73°C genausolange lebt"

Worauf ich hinauswill: einfach machen lassen, "richtig" und "falsch" gibts eh nicht. Soll einfach jeder machen, womit er Spass hat


----------



## Azzteredon (1. März 2017)

*AW: i7 4790k @4.0GHz @h100i GTX unter Last ~82° Idle ~45°*



Chukku schrieb:


> @ iltisjim: klingt ja gleich viel besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich geb dir ja Recht, nur wenn man sich über hohe Temperaturen beschwert, ist das letzte was man tun sollte übertakten  außerdem braucht er weniger Strom bei meinem Setting. Ist gut für die Umwelt [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------

